# Onkyo Upgrade Recommendations: TX-NR929 vs TX-NR3010



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

My TX-NR818 had an un-resolvable issue (clipping on left & center channels when playing satellite speakers at reference levels, crossed over at 100Hz,) and Onkyo has graciously stood behind their product and offered to replace it with the new TX-NR929 model (assuming they moved me to the 9-series to keep the power rating and Audyssey version consistent with the older model as the 828 has a slightly lower rated output and the next tier down for Audyssey now.) 

I have a local opportunity to pay the difference to upgrade to the TX-NR3010, which I'm considering doing - especially based on less than flattering reviews and previews of the 828/929 hardware. 

Visiting the Onkyo website and using their product comparison tool however, I find there to be very little difference between the two models, with the balance tilting slightly towards the 929 with a few new features. I know there's more to the gear than raw specs, or there'd be no point in reviews, auditions or competing brands in the market, so I'm curious if I should open the box and stick with the 929 or pay the extra grand for the 3010 model. If price wasn't the main consideration, which way would be the preferred result? 

Even with only 5W per channel separating the units, I see there is a difference in ratings between Select2 Plus and Ultra2 Plus THX that indicates the 3010 may play louder - definitely something important to me. 

(Speakers would be my RSL 5.1 system and 90% of use is Blu-ray action movies in a 12' x 20' x 7' high home theater.) Any thoughts???

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd stick with the 929.... the diff between it and the NR3010 is decent... but not a grand decent in my opinion


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Well what a difference. I now have and am completely satisfied with the Onkyo TX-NR929 receiver. I was so apprehensive that I paid the $970 ( local) cost and traded in the 929 on the Yamaha RX-A3030 receiver. 

After getting accustomed to the Onkyo menus, it's operation and sound field choices, it basically ruined me for the yamaha. I could deal with the extra grand in costs, but only for an upgrade. I could not see any way at all to see the yamaha as an upgrade over the Onkyo 929. (I have two set top biases that support Air Play already so that was a moot point. I already have Gigabit Ethernet hard wired to the location so the onkyo's wireless is a non-issue, but still evaded up returning the yamaha under the store's satisfaction guarantee bad going with the Onkyo. 

With the money I got back for the yamaha, I ordered two more of the RSL CG24 speakers to use for my L/R speakers , allowing me to move the CG4 back to surround duty, leaving me with the larger speakers across the L/C/R soundstage. I also picked up another RSL sub, the Speedwoofer 10. (These speakers together comprise their "Studio Monitor System" ($1500) found at: http://rslspeakers.com/store/rsl-studio-monitor-system-31.html)

Wow. I am amazed at the breathtaking difference this has made. I love having the dual subs. This is everything I had hoped!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm confused did you get a new Yamaha or did you the 3010 Onkyo?

I've been a Yamaha fan for a long time, but switched over to Onkyo earlier this year. The absence of Audyssey and some of the other sound field offerings on the Onkyo (Dolby Volume, IIz, Neo X, etc) had me itching the try the Onkyo.

The only gripe I have about the Onkyo is the heat. My 3009 runs pretty warm even though the only channels I'm pushing with it are rear surrounds and Height speakers, the other 5 channels are going to my Emotiva amp, which never gets as warm as My Onkyo. In the meantime I installed a USB laptop cooler with fans on top to suck out the warm air and help with cooling.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I initially purchased the tx-nr818. I was replaced under warranty with the 929. I was skeptical so traded in and traded up to the yamaha rx-a3030 which I really didn't like. 

I returned the yamaha and switched back to the tx-nr929. Spec-wise, I don't really see any point to the 3010 model receiver. It is so close to the 929 (and is last year's model) that I'm sure it will be discontinued and either replaced by something more powerful or just dropped in favour of the 929. 

Sorry if I was unclear. I have and am keeping the 929.


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

As for heat - so far I haven't had any issues. I pushed it pretty hard driving 9 channels for Avengers and Commando yesterday. (Pretty hard meaning 9 satellites crossed at 100 Hz)

The TX-NR818 I used to have got hot. Very hot. So far, this 929 is only warm to the touch. No issues. It does have an active cooling fan inside though, not sure if that's part of your Onkyo... Mine is not in a rack, it sits on the bottom shelf of a two-tier av shelf with nothing above it for 3" and nothing beneath it sending heat up into the unit either. That may also be a difference?

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Hi gregsdouglas

I was just curious, what was it that you didn't like about the yamaha? 
Was It the sound and if it was can you describe the differences that you noticed. 

(I have a 818 and I like it a lot I haven't had any issues with it ) knock on wood. 

I notice that they don't seem to get as hot as before...


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Absolutely no issue with the sound if the Yamaha. Just no up-side. It was almost a thousand more than the 929 and didn't improve anything. What I didn't like was the menus appeared to be copied from a 1990 Nintendo. Looked horrible. 

But the big thing was the sound fields. There were 20+ versions of "Hall" "Church" "Jazz Club" and "Cathedral" but little option to control the speaker allocation for movies. 

The Onkyo allows Audyssey DSX, DTS Neo:X, Dolby Pro Logic modes, native DTS Master and Dolby True HD, which don't really show as options on the Yamaha. Granted, that may be what "Straight" gives you, but with Onkyo, you have multiple sound fields for any given movie. With Yamaha you do not. 

Basically the sound quality was about the same, YPAO is not the same as Audyssey, much less flexibility and I hated (absolutely hated) the cheap look of the on screen display, along with many more steps to navigate to get to basic functions within the OSD menus. 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate that. It's always nice to hear what other owners think about their equipment....and how it compares.

I like that you were able to save a lot of money and use it to upgrade (adding more speakers )


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

I am SOOO happy with my RSL upgrade. I had dual subs before (a 10" and an 8") with my former Yamaha system. (RX-V875) 

The mirage 10" was good but the Soundstage 8" sucked. Didn't add anything. I couldn't be happier with my RSL speakers and the new Onkyo. Basically it does what the 3030 does, for way less.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

